# 8 Month Golden Puppy - Moxie



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I don't know a lot about why Moxie isn't living up to your expectations except to say she's probably too young to totally judge that she won't become the people loving/pleasing dog most Goldens are plus, as you say, it's the adolescent phase. My Rukie whose almost 6 and a half months seems to be entering that phase. He is sweet and loving but if I don't have a treat in my hand, he's not at all interested in doing anything I tell him to. It's a little discouraging when I think he knows good and well what I am asking and he just doesn't want to do it. I think several people have posted that they had very challenging puppies who eventually turned in to really great dogs so hopefully some advice and encouragement is coming from them. 
I do have an older and much smaller dog and I pretty much have to make sure they play on her terms so she won't get hurt. They enjoy playing but she really lets him know if he's gotten too rough. He used to back off really well but now he's being a bit of a bully. I look forward to hearing others responses to your questions. I do know with consistent training most all problems like this eventually pass.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I second the idea that Moxie is too young for you to be resigned. Yes, it may be a personality, behavioral trait that she is not possessed of the classic Golden desire to please people. She may be bored, especially if your trainer feels she's exceptionally bright. It is hard to stay ahead of a dog like this. They are sort of like an ADHD child. A few minutes of learning a new skill, they feel that they have it and are over it and looking for something new, and if you won't provide it they will make up the game themselves. 

My best suggestion is that of continuing to emphasize foundation obedience, not letting her get away with blowing you off. (Have her drag a leash in the house, cut off short, to use to control her if she is consistent with disobedience such as counter surfing or ignoring you.) Realize that it often takes a year or two of work to get consistent good manners out of many dogs, even the 'easy' ones, and that you may have to get more creative with keeping her busy. Have you considered trying to see if she enjoys retrieving with a formal retrieving club or something like agility or barn hunt or nosework etc? Seeing her successful with an activity like one of these could be rewarding for her and for you too.

I know you say that she is getting exercise but I am a big believer in a tired dog is a good dog. Fresh air and swimming or hiking on a long line most days of the week should help a lot. Ultimately you may have to accept that she is not a people pleaser, but I hope you will keep working hard with her for a couple more years before you throw your hands up and admit defeat. Keep throwing new things at her, if she is bright, she may need more new experiences and adventures. Good luck


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

That age sucked. Penny was so bad that at 7 mo old I caved and got her a friend to chew on instead of me. He is a 20 lb mutt and ended up being 6mo old when I brought him home. So then I had 2 adolescent puppies in my house. Last winter just about tested every nerve I had!!

Positive is they usually get along well even play occasionally. I do training sessions both individually and many together. (It?s really cool to get them to flop into down in unison). We practice walking like good dogs every day. 
Penny will be 2 in March. She is starting to settle down at times. She is getting snuggly and more personable daily. She is starting to act better at home more often but still needs the leash in the house occasionally. 
It takes time. And often the harder the dog, the more work you put in at the beginning the better that dog will turn out. It might take a little longer but it really is so rewarding. Hang in there


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

That age is terrible! I have a 2 year old golden, Penny, and an 8 month old golden, Fisher. So he is currently in the adolescent stage. He is actually much easier than my female, he's just a big love and wants to please. Penny, however, was a giant pain at that age. She was soo stubborn, she's also incredibly smart (smarter than Fisher). I think Moxie sounds a lot like Penny, give her until she is around a year and half and you will likely see a complete change. She still requires a lot of exercise, and mentally tiring games, but she is so much more eager to please. I would recommend you find a dog sport and work towards a goal. Dock diving is super fun, and nosework is a great game to tire out their brains. It really helps you feel like a team and your bond will grow exponentially. The only reason I got into dog sports was because of Penny, you may not think it now but dogs like that are actually once in a lifetime dogs. They push you to be the best owner possible.


----------

